# recurve help needed



## saltlife3998 (Dec 26, 2013)

what is a good hunting recurve set up bow arrows broadheads etc please help:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

saltlife3998 said:


> what is a good hunting recurve set up bow arrows broadheads etc please help:headknock:headknock:headknock


Call Chunky, he's the best


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

And as Mentioned above Chunky is awesome, along with a vast knowledge of traditional archery.

Go check out Texasbowhunter.com, they have a traditional section. In the traditional section there are stickies on the top with a ton of great advise.

The other things that I can recommend is, don't over bow yourself. Start with a 40-45# bow unless you want to go lighter, learn good form with a light bow. One more thing try to get with a trad shooter in your area to speed up the learning curve. It takes a while to shoot a trad bow like a compound, don't expect to be a pro in a couple of months. If you stick with the rewards are 10 fold when you start taking game. Good luck, if I can help please let me know.

Remember, traditional is no different than compounds as far as tuning. Once you get a bow with arrows tuned with it, the setup will be more forgiving and much easier to learn with. Happy New Year


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow guys, thanks for your kind words.

Like stated above, 

Get a bow in a light weight for learning
Arrows that are spined correctly and fly well with good weight
For hunting a cut on contact broadhead, I recommend 2 blade for light bows

Lots of great bow makers out there, it's really just a matter of what feels good to you. Don't overlook getting a used starter bow to begin.

Again as stated above. Go to texasbowhunter.com Traditional page and read the sticky threads at the top

Hope this helps


----------

